

Ask HN: What are good examples and features of a Professional Website? - madmaze

I am looking to finally replace my "under construction" page on my domain with a professional page reflecting my work/interests/achievements. So i was looking for input and examples of professional web pages.
======
amccloud
Depends on your industry. A designer would have a completely different page
than a programmer, marketer, or plumber.

~~~
madmaze
I am a soon-to-be computer science graduate. I want to promote my projects and
resume.

~~~
amccloud
You could do something like David Wurtz - <http://davidwurtz.com/> \- with a
blog on the side for more detailed information on the progress of your
projects.

~~~
madmaze
hmm something like that, but i think im gunna go for something a little more
in depth, content wise

------
peterpaul
are you using some type of framework?

~~~
madmaze
yes im using drupal, im planning on making a theme based off of zen

~~~
peterpaul
look at smashingmagazine.com

~~~
madmaze
thanks, thats more like it

